# help smoke!!!



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a 2005 max and when I start it up I get lots of white smoke from the exaust. the dealership said to get 3 oil changes, did that now i get a clicking noise from the motor of corse it did not make the noise when it was at the dealership. at a loss maybe a blown head gasket?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

asuming it's under warranty, take it back to the dealer and insist they look into it. you have a serious issue, not just lack of oil change..


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

what does your exhaust smell like? it does sound to me like the dealership is skirting the issue, i have never heard of 3 oil changes fixing any problems....


----------



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> what does your exhaust smell like? it does sound to me like the dealership is skirting the issue, i have never heard of 3 oil changes fixing any problems....


it does not smell like burning oil it smells more like moisture


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

moisture like steam, or moisture like anti-freeze sweet burnt smell? if it is just steam, then i dont know if id worry too much. is your coolant level low? if not, it may just be moisture in the exhaust. i have noticed some people on this forum tend to be a hypochondriac, not saying that you are, but if you are not low on coolant or oil, i wouldnt worry until the car runs bad or has other apparent signs of defect. it still should be under warranty, even if you let the motor blow up on you. that would be an exciting ride though.......


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Was this engine broken in properly? There are some people who go full throttle and redline shifts on brand new cars.


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

timo said:


> I have a 2005 max and when I start it up I get lots of white smoke from the exaust. the dealership said to get 3 oil changes, did that now i get a clicking noise from the motor of corse it did not make the noise when it was at the dealership. at a loss maybe a blown head gasket?


If this only happens when you first start up on cold mornings, it is normal. It is just water that condensed in your exhaust system. It goes away after the exhaust system heats up and finishes turning the water into steam. If it continues for more than a few minutes, you may have a problem. Oil changes will not fix this.


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

take that beast to the dealer and let them fix it take it 3 times and u get ur self a new car(lemon law)


----------

